# drake killer



## jungmp (Sep 13, 2006)

Does anyone have picture of a Dk choke tube. They are extended correct? id just like to see what they look like before i buy.


----------



## duckman954 (Jul 27, 2008)

jungmp said:


> Does anyone have picture of a Dk choke tube. They are extended correct? id just like to see what they look like before i buy.


Yes, they are extended. I also have a Briley extended LM and they look pretty much the same except the DK is painted gray. Sorry, don't have a picture. I bought mine right before I went to Saskatchewan for 2 weeks and kicked the snows hard with it. Can't wait to try it on ducks when our season opens. It won't be a choke I use everyday for ducks, but for very windy days and days they want to hang out an extra 5 or 10 yards. I know I'm glad I got it, and would recommend to anyone that wants a choke for a little longer range shooting.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

They stick out about an inch off the barrel.

Here's a pic of bigblackfoot and a Drakekiller...a bit hard to see but it shows.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

They are usually gray. The grey paint kevin uses is a bit tougher then others. You can have him paint it black for you if you'd like as well. I'm very happy with mine, have them in my 870 and sx3.


----------

